# What's the best Paul Gilbert album?



## Karl Hungus (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm looking to buy some Gilbert, where is the best place to start?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael (Aug 4, 2006)

I reckon Racer X's Second Heat, I can't get enough of it!  Not sure about solo album's though.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 4, 2006)

you looking for solo or racer X? 

the solo stuff is mostly pop with occaisionally badass guitar solos (usually an instrumental too, like the Gilberto Concerto or Whole Lotta Sonata). They're usually pretty consistent. Check out Burning Organ. 

Racer X... Live Extreme Volume is good, Secon Heat, Street Lethal, Superheroes & Technical Difficulties rule too


----------



## Elysian (Aug 4, 2006)

Burning Organ!!!


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 4, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> I reckon Racer X's Second Heat, I can't get enough of it!  Not sure about solo album's though.


.


 the song scarified kicks all kind of ass


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 4, 2006)

Another vote for 'Second Heat'. The Mr Big albums are all pretty good too, although they're more like his solo albums...poppy rock with occasional ripping.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 4, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> .
> the song scarified kicks all kind of ass


you should hear it acoustically on acoustic samurai, its incredible.


----------



## Town Drunk (Aug 4, 2006)

Burning Organ is great, Track 2 "My Religion" just really seems to speak to me. However I think for his solo stuff I prefer either Alligator Farm or King of Clubs.
The Racer-x days are fast and intense, but there is just something about taking an old ABBA tune or something with a 70's feel and making it rock. I think any album you go with its going to be good.


----------



## rummy (Aug 4, 2006)

Mr. Big - Mr. Big & Lean into it


----------



## steve777 (Aug 4, 2006)

Secind Heat
Extreme Volume Live 
Mr. Big
Alligator Farm


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 4, 2006)

Elysian said:


> you should hear it acoustically on acoustic samurai, its incredible.




The acoustic samurai version of scarified is orgasmic.

I just wish those goddamn fans would stop fucking cheering and let me listen to the fucking song


----------



## skyclad (Aug 5, 2006)

Elysian said:


> you should hear it acoustically on acoustic samurai, its incredible.



IMO it is his most boring album.

I hate vocal on Racer X, I think Mr. Big with Ritchie Kotzen is better, I assume his playing on covering Beatles double CD with Mike Portnoy is not interesting too.

But I love his Alligator Farm and even consider his Raw blues power with Kidd quite interesting. His solo album (1997) King of clubs is good too. especially i love his fun cover versions. Like one spice girs cover...

p.s. It is very boring to see his DVD. Definetely not a Vai or Satriani. ...Or even Morse


----------

